# HCSB Study Bible Sample Pages



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 27, 2010)

Sample pages (from Matthew) are available for download from CBD for the forthcoming HCSB Study Bible:

HCSB Study Bible, Black Genuine Leather, Indexed: 9781586405076: Christianbook.com

It has a very nice layout. The study notes seem a wee bit more application oriented that I was expecting however.

AMR


----------



## baron (Jun 27, 2010)

Coming out in October I'm going to get one for my birthday. I love the HCSB it is easy to read and not to diffrent than the ESV. Also under Author Bio is listed a former pastor of mine, Ed Stetzer who planted his first church in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks neat.


----------

